# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αγορά κοκατιλ  Cockatiel. τι προσέχουμε

## tasos666

1.τα πουλιά δεν είναι για να παίζουμε
2.Μην χαϊδεύεται  ένα πουλί από το κεφάλι στην ουρά. Αυτό διεγείρει τις ορμόνες των πτηνών. είναι σε αυτό το σημείο πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητα  και τα θηλυκά μπορεί να αρχίσουν να γεννάνε αυγά συνέχεια.
3. έχουν διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα το κάθε πουλί ξεχωριστώ ,  για αυτό και τα θηλυκά  είναι πιο επιφυλακτικά.
4.Επιλογή από μαγαζί
 Συνήθως είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα σε ηλικία και άγρια, αλά είναι σίγουρα  υγιεί και δύσκολα  αρρωσταίνουν γιατί τα έχουν μεγαλώσει οι γονείς τούς      
μπορούμε με λίγη προσπάθεια παραπάνω εάν μας ενδιαφέρει να τα μάθουν όλα και να μιλάνε και να κάθονται στο χέρι μας ,αλά τα κοκατιλ  μαθαίνουν και υπέροχες μελωδίες να σφυρίζουν 
5.Αγορά από  εκτροφεία
Δυστυχώς  ένα η δυο είναι με απόδειξη . Τα δίνουν και 60 ημερών (έχουμε δει και 55 )αρκεί να φύγουν από αυτούς ,σας λένε ότι τρώνε  τα πάντα (το πότε πρόλαβαν δεν το κατάλαβα ποτέ)
Μας πασάρουν ακόμη και άγρια για ήμερα, αρρωσταίνουν   πολύ εύκολα   
α.να το βλέπεται ότι τρώει  τα πάντα που σας λέει και όχι να βρίσκουν προφάσεις   άσε δεν γίνετε τώρα
β.να κάθετε στο χέρι σας να τρώει τα σποράκια 
γ.να τα μεταφέρετε ΜΟΝΟ  μέσα σε κλειστό κουτί 
δ.μετα από 20 ώρες αρχίζουν να συνέρχονται από την μεταφορά(και νέο περιβάλλον)  και αρχίζουν να τρώνε       


τα αγοράζουμε πάντα μόνο όταν πάμε στο σπίτι τους  και έχουμε καταλάβει τι διαβάσαμε εδώ   και στο φόρουμ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλά τα γράφεις Τάσο, αλλά έχω ένσταση σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι. 

Δεν είναι σίγουρα υγιή τα πουλιά που αγοράζονται από μαγαζί, ίσα ίσα τις περισσότερες φορές είναι άρρωστα μιας και οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης δεν είναι οι πρέπουσες. Σίγουρα όσα είναι ταισμένα από τους γονείς, έχουν λάβει τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα και είναι πιο ανθεκτικά στις ασθένειες αλλά και πάλι όταν δεν τηρούνται ούτε οι βασικοί κανόνες καθαριότητας και το ένα πτηνό εκτείθεται στα μικρόβια του άλλου, η ασθένεια εξαπλώνεται αρκετά γρήγορα. 

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι πολλοί εκτροφείς δίνουν τα πουλιά μικρά σε ηλικία, χωρίς καν να έχουν ολοκληρώσει τον απογαλακτισμό τους πολλές φορές, απλά και μόνο για να αναλάβουν την επόμενη φουρνιά. Αν όμως κάποιος ψάξει σωστά θα βρει ένα σωστό εκτροφέα που θα πουλάει απογαλακτισμένα και υγιή πτηνά και θα ξέρει και ο αγοραστής από που προέρχεται το πτηνό, την ακριβή ηλικία, μετάλλαξη και ιστορικό αυτού. Κάτι που το πετ σοπ δεν προσφέρει διότι τις περισσότερες φορές θα σου πουν μικρότερη ηλικία από τη πραγματική ενώ και εκεί θα σου πουλήσουν για ήμερα, πουλιά που έχουν απλά κομμένα φτερά και δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν.

----------


## tasos666

γενικά θέλει προσοχή  στον ίδιο πουλί μου έχουν πει 3 διαφορετικές ηλικίες  σε petshop

----------

